# FS: 43 Gallon tank + stand



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm upgrading so I'm selling off all my tanks.

So this package includes:
- 43 gallon (36" x 18.5" x 15")
- stand (42" x 20" x 37.5")
- sump (30" x 15.5" x 12.5") - no baffles just another empty tank basically
- some PVC pipes for the sump (it's not complete because I had problems removing the bulkheads so I had to cut off some PVC pipes and the bulkheads as well)

It is drilled in the rear left corner one for the return and one going down.

It is a little big for most people to transport so I'm willing to deliver with my truck but it will cost you extra depending on where you want me to deliver it to.

Looking for $100 obo.

Here's a pic of it.


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump new lowered price


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

price lowered again...$100 obo


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

new lower price $100


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

would you be able to include the return pump as well?


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

$140 buys it with the pump. it's a Quiet One 2200 which retails around $62 (according to J&L website). I've only used it for 3 or 4 months so it's still pretty new.


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

hmmm how's the condition of the tanks and stand? did u run a skimmer with it?


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank is in good condition, no leaks or anything, but it could use some cleaning as i haven't had the time to do it myself. the stand was made by myself when i got the tank a few months ago so it's still in very good condition. 

it didn't have a skimmer running. it isn't a complete system.


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. really need it out of my garage...


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

pm sent..........


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------

